# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից…

## Artgeo

Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում

Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), Hripsimee (26.07.2009), Magic-Mushroom (07.07.2010)

----------


## Anul

եղիր ուժեղ. մի հանձնվիր. պայքարիր երջանիկ լինելու համար. ու ընդհանրապես կյանքը պայքար է. ով հանձնվում է, պարտվում է, իսկ ով պայքարում է մինչև վերջ, հաղթում է  :Hands Up:  
 քեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, միայն մի հանձնվիր. թույլ մարդ մի եղիր  :Tongue:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Artgeo քեզ մոտ պատանեական ճգնաժամային շրջան է :   :Smile:  Մի վախեցիր դա անբուժելի հիվանդություն չէ , պարզապես անցողիկ հոգեվիճակ է  Այդ տարիքային շրջանում ( 17-21, 24) տեղի է ունենում անձնավորության արթնացում: Եթե այդ արթնացումը տեղի չի ունենում , ապա... անձնավորությունն իր միջավայրից կախյալ վիճակի մեջ է մնում կամ էլ բողոքողի կեցվածք է ընդունում, այն ամենի նկատմամբ, ինչը ընկալում է որպես հեղինակություն: Այս տարիքում հրատապ են այնպիսի հարցեր, ինչպիսիք են ՝ "ո՞րն է իմ տեղը կյանքում",  , ի՞նչ ուժեր են այստեղ գործում", " իրականում ինչպիսի՞ն է այս աշխարհը": Այլ կերպ ասած այս տարիքում աշխարհայացքների փոփոխություն է տեղի ունենում, վերաբերմունք է ձևավորվում հասարակական իրականության նկատմամբ:  Այս տարիքին բնորոշ է նաև էքզիստենցիալ վակումի՝ կենսական դատրակության, կյանքի անիմաստության զգացողության հոգևիճակը, աշխարհայացքի, արժեքների փոփոխությունը, բունտը ծնողների կողմից պարտադրվող արժեքների, աշխարհայացքային ցուցումների նկատմամբ, քմահաճ վարքի դրսևորումը, անօգնականության զգացողությունը, ոչ ադեկվատ վարք դրսևորելու տագնապները, զանազան փիլիսոփայական, աշխարհայացքային հարցերի պատասխանների որոնումները, իդեալների հաճախակի փոփոխությունը,  տագնապայնությունը, աշխատանքի վայրերի, մասնագիտությունների, զուգընկերների և ընկերների հաճախակի փոփոխությունը, թշնամանքը ընտանիքի անդամների նկատմամբ, նմանակման համար օբյեկտների փնտրտուքը... Նաև  կտրուկ բարձրանում է ինքնագնահատականը 
Մի խոսքով սա է քեզ մոտ: Ժամանկի ընթացքում կանցնի կգնա, կփոխարինվի հաջորդ տարիքային ճգնաժամով  :Smile:  
Good luck !

----------

Manya (18.05.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


Արժե՛, քո տարիքում ես էլ եմ նույնը զգացել  :LOL:

----------


## Pantera

Ես էլ՝ ձեր միջի ամենա երիտասարդի կարգավիճակով՝ խոսեմ   :Blush:  

Միացրեք, խնդրում եմ,  համար առաջին  խոսափողը:
Ըըըըհհհհըըըը,  սպասեք կոկորդս մի հատ մաքրեմ՝ նոր սկսեմ  :Tongue:  

Վերևում շատ ճիշտ նկարագրեց իրավիճակը Arm_Lionne:
Մենակ՝ ուզում եմ մի բան ավելացնել: Շատերս ենք էդ հոգևիճակն ապրում  ու շատ անգամներ համոզվում ենք, որ դրա բուժման հիմնական ՀԱԲԸ՝  դա ՍԵՐՆ է: Կապ չունի, կլինի այն,  թե՝  հակարակ սեռի պատասխան սերը,  թե՝ մտերիմ ընկերոջ սերն ու ուշադրությունը: Հավատացեք,  որ դա  ամենա օգտակարն է: 

Երբեմն, մարդը  հոգեպես ընկճվում է, հոգեկան ճգնաժամ է ունենում՝ կամ առօրյա պրոբլեմների, մտածմունքների  կուտակումներից կամ  տարբեր այլ պատճառներով կամ էլ, թեկուզ, առանց հիմնական պատճառներիի,  ու  շատ կարիք ենք ունենում ոգևորության, ոգեշնչման ուշադրության, սիրո...

Artgeo ջան, չգիտեմ, հիմա ինչքանով օգտակար եղա, բայց ցանկանում եմ քեզ շուտ լիցքաթափում ու վերադարձ դեպի աշխույժ կյանք՝ բուռն երազներով ու ձգտումներով  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատերս ենք էդ հոգևիճակն ապրում ու շատ անգամներ համոզվում ենք, որ դրա բուժման հիմնական ՀԱԲԸ՝ դա ՍԵՐՆ է:


Ես ճիշտ հակառակը կասեի:  :Cray:

----------


## Pantera

:Smile:   Սերը  հիվանդություն է՝  ու  հիվանդության միակ դեղամիջոցն է   :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մենք՝ վարակված նույն հարուցչով,
Բայց տարբեր կերպ հիվանդացած  :LOL:

----------


## Pantera

Լավ էր ասված  :Ok:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մենք՝ վարակված նույն հարուցչով,
> Բայց տարբեր կերպ հիվանդացած


Հա, իրոք լավ է ասված։  :Smile:  
Իսկ սրանք ու՞մ խոսքերն են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ սրանք ու՞մ խոսքերն են։


Իմ
Իսկ ես կարծում էի, թե դատարկացնդաբանել եմ: Մի օր էդ բանաստեղծությունս ամբողջությամբ ֆորումում կդնեմ:

----------


## Մելիք

Եղիր հե՛զ, բանող ե՛զ,
Եվ վարիր այս անվերջ սևահողը,
Երբ կիջնի երեկոն, դու հանգիստ գնա գոմ,
Որոճա՛ քեզ բաժին ընկած խոտը,
Մինչև կբացվի առավոտը: 

էսքան բան , էլ ինչ կյանք սիրել, էլ ինչ կյանքից զզվել: Անիմաստ ծնվել ենք , անիմաստ ապրելու ենք , անիմաստ էլ մեռնենք:

P.S. Բյուր ջան, կներես , որ ստորագրությունդ գողացա:

----------


## Pantera

Պահոոոոոոոո, Մելիք, հեչ չէի սպասում  :Shok:  
Ուզում ես ասել, որ մենք բոլորս հիմա անիմաստ ենք ապրում?
Միթե դու քո կյանքում նպատակներ... չունես կամ, միթե իսկապես կարծում ես այն՝ ինչ վերևում գրել ես?   :Think:

----------


## Սուրենիքս

Դեղամիջոցը մտերիմ մարդ/ ըներ ունենալն է, տղա կամ աղջիկ, կարևորը որ նրա հետ մինչև վերջ ազնիվ կարողանաս խոսաս, կիսվես, որ նա կիսի քո զգացմունքները , աշխարհայացքը: Իսկ ամենաերջանիկ դեպքը եթե ունենաս համ Սիրելի էակ, ու նաև մոտ ընկերներ : Բայց ինձ թվում է որ հենց այդ միայնությունը ու օգնում է համ ֆիզիկապես համ մտքերով առանձնանաս ու լավ լսես քո ներքին ձայնը , այդ զգացմունքը միքիչ անդուր է,բայց միևնույն ժամանակ չապազանց ՀԶՈՐ ու հարգանքի արժանի, նման է Սիրահարվածությանը  :Love:   Ռօմանտիկ է :  :Ok:

----------


## Մելիք

> Պահոոոոոոոո, Մելիք, հեչ չէի սպասում  
> Ուզում ես ասել, որ մենք բոլորս հիմա անիմաստ ենք ապրում?


Իսկ դու կարող ես ապացուցել հակառակը?

----------


## Bonita

Կյանքը տրվում է 1 անգամ ... վայելեք այն  :Wink:

----------

Mariam1556 (16.07.2009)

----------


## Pantera

> Իսկ դու կարող ես ապացուցել հակառակը?


Մելիք ջան, ապացույցը հենց մենք ենք՝ մարդկությունը և ամեն ինչ մեր շուրջը:
Ոչինչ հենց ենպես, անիմաստ, աննպատակ չի լինում  :Shok:  
Լինել անիմաստ՝ նշանակում է կասկածանքի ենթարկել Աստծուն ու Նրա  խոսքը, քանի որ մենք ինքներս՝ Աստծո ստեղծագործությունն ենք: 
Համաձայն չես ինձ հետ?

----------


## Մելիք

> Մելիք ջան, ապացույցը հենց մենք ենք՝ մարդկությունը և ամեն ինչ մեր շուրջը:
> Ոչինչ հենց ենպես, անիմաստ, աննպատակ չի լինում  
> Լինել անիմաստ՝ նշանակում է կասկածանքի ենթարկել Աստծուն ու Նրա  խոսքը, քանի որ մենք ինքներս՝ Աստծո ստեղծագործությունն ենք: 
> Համաձայն չես ինձ հետ?


Ես էլի մի անգամ պիտի մեջբերեմ Աստվածաշնչից ինձ ամենահարազատ գիրքը` "Ժողովող"-ը. "Ունայնություն ունայնությանց.- ասաց Ժողովողը.- ամեն ինչ ունայն է ": ԱմենաՃշմարիտ ու կյանքին մոտիկ փիլիսոփայական գործն է, կարդացեք:

----------


## Աբելյան

Չկա մեկը որ գոնե մի անգամ կյանքից զզված չլինի: Ուրեմն արժե ապրել թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Աբելյան

"Հիշիր` ապրում ես մեռնելու համար
Հիշիր` մեռնում ես ապրելու համար"

----------


## Pantera

Մելիք ջան, եթե Աստվածաշնչին ծանոթ ես, ուրեմն՝ ինչպես կարող ես Աստծո գործը համարել  աննպատակ?  :Shok:

----------


## Արշակ

> Կյանքը տրվում է 1 անգամ ... վայելեք այն


Քեզ խաբել են  :Wink: 
 :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> "Հիշիր` ապրում ես մեռնելու համար
> Հիշիր` մեռնում ես ապրելու համար"


Ես հաստատ մեռնելու համար չեմ ապրում:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մելիք ջան, եթե Աստվածաշնչին ծանոթ ես, ուրեմն՝ ինչպես կարող ես Աստծո գործը համարել  աննպատակ?


Ճիշտ է, այդ երկու գաղափարներն անհամատեղելի են։

----------


## Վազգեն

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ…
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


  Երբ այդպես ես քեզ զգում, այդ դեպքում իմ խորհուրդն է քեզ դրա մասին ընդհանրապես չմտածել։  Ապրելու մասին չես մտածում, ուղղակի ապրում ես քո համար, խորասուզվում ես առօրյա գործերի մեջ։ Մեկ է որոշ ժամանակ հետո այդ զգացմունքդ անցնելու է։ Կյանքը գործում է Ճոճանակի սկզբունքով։ Տխուր պահերին հաջորդում են ուրախ պահերը, հետո էլի 
տխուր պահեր, ու այդպես շարունակ։ 
  Այնպես որ այն օրերը, երբ կյանքդ քեզ այնքան իմաստալից կթվա, որ նույիսկ չես ուզենա գնալ քնել ժամանակ չկորցնելու համար, դեռ կգան։  :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Artgeo թեման բացեցիր ու քաշվեցիր մի կողմ, մի բան ասա   :Unsure:

----------


## Մելիք

> Մելիք ջան, եթե Աստվածաշնչին ծանոթ ես, ուրեմն՝ ինչպես կարող ես Աստծո գործը համարել  աննպատակ?


Ես ոչ մի բան աննպատակ չեմ համարում, ու ոչ էլ հոգնած եմ կյանքից, բայց իմաստ էլ չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի բանի մեջ, նույնիսկ էս մեր հարց ու պատասխանի:

----------


## kiki

Արտուր ջան, ես մի անգամ ասել եմ քեզ ինչ եմ կարծում , նման պահեր բոլորն էլ ունենում են ու բոլոր տարիքներում, ավելացնեմ, որ իմ մոտ էլ է հիմա ահավոր զզվելի պահ կյանքում, երբ ես ինքս ինձ ու ուրիշներին չեմ հասկանում, չգիտեմ ինչ եմ ես ուզում, ու ինչ են ինձանից ուզում...բայց հիմա, ի տարբերություն առաջվա, ես համեմատաբար հավասարակշռված եմ ինձ պահում, ու փորձում եմ չխելագարվել, ինչն էլ քեզ եմ ցանկանում: Ամեն ինչ կանցնի,  ու ասեմ, որ նման պահերն են ձևավորում մարդուն ու նրա էությունը :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo թեման բացեցիր ու քաշվեցիր մի կողմ, մի բան ասա


Ի՞նչ ասեմ  :Think:  Կարդում, կարդում եմ բոլորիդ գրածները ու… բոլորդ էլ կարխես ճիշտ եք խոսում, բոլորդ էլ կարծես սխալ եք խոսում… Եսիմ… Կարծես ճիշտ ու սխալ չկա տվյալ դեպքում, պարզապես… Ինքս էլ չգիտեմ։ Ներկա պահին ուրիշ կերպ չեմ կաչողանում մտածել։ Ինձ համար կյանքը մի անիմաստ ֆիլմ է, սերիալ, որը ես  նստած նայում եմ։ Գիտեմ, որ սերիալը անկապ է, մեջ կան ինքնախաբկանքի մոմենտներ, երբ դու քեզ երջքանիկ ես զգում, կան մոմենտներ, երբ ուրիշները ղառնում են քո ալիքները կամ դու ես ղառնում նրանցը… Իսկ վերջը լռիվ պարզ է ու հիմար։ Նայում եմ ու չեմ կարողանում անջատել ու դուրս գալ… Բայց ուզում եմ… ու չեմ կարողանում  :Sad:

----------

VisTolog (16.11.2009)

----------


## Bonita

Ես դեռ չեմ հասցրել զզվել կյանքից … եթե դա կապ ունի տարիքի հետ,ուրեմն ձեր գրածներից հետո իմ մոտ պետք է վերանա մեծանալու ցանկությունը … :Think:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Ի՞նչ ասեմ  Կարդում, կարդում եմ բոլորիդ գրածները ու… բոլորդ էլ կարխես ճիշտ եք խոսում, բոլորդ էլ կարծես սխալ եք խոսում… Եսիմ… Կարծես ճիշտ ու սխալ չկա տվյալ դեպքում, պարզապես… Ինքս էլ չգիտեմ։ Ներկա պահին ուրիշ կերպ չեմ կաչողանում մտածել։ Ինձ համար կյանքը մի անիմաստ ֆիլմ է, սերիալ, որը ես  նստած նայում եմ։ Գիտեմ, որ սերիալը անկապ է, մեջ կան ինքնախաբկանքի մոմենտներ, երբ դու քեզ երջքանիկ ես զգում, կան մոմենտներ, երբ ուրիշները ղառնում են քո ալիքները կամ դու ես ղառնում նրանցը… Իսկ վերջը լռիվ պարզ է ու հիմար։ Նայում եմ ու չեմ կարողանում անջատել ու դուրս գալ… Բայց ուզում եմ… ու չեմ կարողանում


Ինձ թվում է քեզ փոփոխություններ են հարկավոր  կյանքում: Չգիտեմ որքանով ճիշտ հասկացա, բայց կարծես  առօրյայի միօրինակությունից ես հոգնել , երբ ամեն ինչ կանխատեսելի է, անգամ օրվա իրադարձությունների հերթականությունը :Քեզ նոր զբաղմունք, նոր ծանոթություններ, նոր զգացմունքներ ու ապրումներ են հարկավոր: Փորձիր էտ ուղղությամբ մի բան անել: 
Կներես եթե սխալվում եմ ու խորհուրդս անտեղի է  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինձ թվում է քեզ փոփոխություններ են հարկավոր  կյանքում: Չգիտեմ որքանով ճիշտ հասկացա, բայց կարծես  առօրյայի միօրինակությունից ես հոգնել , երբ ամեն ինչ կանխատեսելի է, անգամ օրվա իրադարձությունների հերթականությունը :Քեզ նոր զբաղմունք, նոր ծանոթություններ, նոր զգացմունքներ ու ապրումներ են հարկավոր: Փորձիր էտ ուղղությամբ մի բան անել: 
> Կներես եթե սխալվում եմ ու խորհուրդս անտեղի է


Միգուցե ճիշտ ես, երևի հենց այդպես էլ կա։ Հասկանում եմ, փորձում եմ… Բայց դա էլ արդեն հետաքրքիր չի, նորի վերջն էլ է պարզ  :Sad:

----------


## Լէգնա

Կյանքից չեն  զզվում...
Այլ երբ հոգնում  ես  ու տալու բան չունես.
Եվ երբ մենակ ես,ու քեզ տվող  չկա:
Նման  դեպքում,կյանքն է հեռանում քեզնից  արդեն,և ոչ թե  դու ես  զզվում:

----------


## docart

> Ես էլի մի անգամ պիտի մեջբերեմ Աստվածաշնչից ինձ ամենահարազատ գիրքը` "Ժողովող"-ը. "Ունայնություն ունայնությանց.- ասաց Ժողովողը.- ամեն ինչ ունայն է ": ԱմենաՃշմարիտ ու կյանքին մոտիկ փիլիսոփայական գործն է, կարդացեք:


կներես , բայց դու երևի կիսատ ես կարդացել Աստվածաշնչի այդ բաժինը
Ամեն ինչ ունայն է, երբ մարդ ամեն ինչ անում է առանց Աստծուն ընդունելու

----------


## Artgeo

> կներես , բայց դու երևի կիսատ ես կարդացել Աստվածաշնչի այդ բաժինը
> Ամեն ինչ ունայն է, երբ մարդ ամեն ինչ անում է առանց Աստծուն ընդունելու


Չեմ հասկանում էս խոսքերի իմաստը, Այսինքն, առանց աստծու ?

----------


## Մելիք

> կներես , բայց դու երևի կիսատ ես կարդացել Աստվածաշնչի այդ բաժինը
> Ամեն ինչ ունայն է, երբ մարդ ամեն ինչ անում է առանց Աստծուն ընդունելու


Սա ընդհամենը մտահանգում է, որ դու էս արել, ես արել եմ բոլորովին այլ մտահանգում:

----------


## CactuSoul

> … եթե դա կապ ունի տարիքի հետ,ուրեմն ձեր գրածներից հետո իմ մոտ պետք է վերանա մեծանալու ցանկությունը …


Իմ մեջ այդ ցանկությունը շատ վաղուց է վերացել :Huh:  … դեռ մանկուց՝ 3-4 տարեկանից…

Ու ընդհանրապես. ես շատ լավ եմ հասկանում Artgeo-ին: Չնայած թեման բավականին վաղուց է բացվել, ու հուսով եմ, որ հիմա արդեն այս առումով նրա համար ամեն ինչ անցյալում է մնացել…

----------


## Crazy_Moon

*Սովորիր ապրել այն րոպեն, երբ քեզ թվում է թե ամեն ինչ վերջացած է*

----------

VisTolog (16.11.2009)

----------


## Root

Մարդը յուրօրինակ էակ է շուտ է հոգնում ամեն ինչից ...երբեմն էլ զզվում .. 
Խորհուրդ կտայի դադար տալ .... հանգստանալ որոշ ժամանակ ,ապա շարունակել ... 
Զզվել եք կյանքից ? Մի շաբաթ հանգստացեք փոխեք միջավայարը ... ու կտեսնեք որ այն տակավին գեղեցիկ է

----------


## Աբելյան

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


ոնց եմ քեզ հասկանում  :Sad: 

Մարդ կա 80 տարեկան ա, ափսոսում ա, որ կյանքը պրծնում ա, ինքը հլա լրիվությամբ չի հասցրել վայելել, մարդ էլ կա, որ հլա քսան տարի չապրած զզվում ա կյանք կոչվածից (մեկ մեկ даже ինքն իրանից), համարում ա արդեն ձախողած, իմաստ չի գտնում շարունակելու մեջ, որովհետև ապագան ուրիշ ձև չի պատկերացնում:

Տենց ապրել չարժի, բայց թե եթե ուրիշ ձև հնարավոր չի, էտ վախտ ուզած թե չուզած պետք ա ապրես էն չնչին հույսով, որ մեկ էլ տեսար մի օր մի բեկումնային բան եղավ: Չգիտեմ:

----------


## Har8

Մի իմաստուն մարդ մահանալիս տղային մի մատանիա նվիրում ասումա.
      -  Կյանքում պահեր կգան, որ անելանելի վիճակի մեջ կնկնես և կուզենաս վերջ տաս կյանքիդ: Այդ ժամանակ մատանու քարը կհանես, տակը թուղթ կա կկարդաս ու ամեն ինչ տեղը կնկնի:
     Գալիսա մի ժամանակ որ իրոգ անելանելի դրության մեջա ընկնում տղան ու ուզումա ինքնասպան լինի: Հիշումա հոր խոսքերը, մատանին բացումա, իսկ այնտեղ գրվածա «Ամեն ինչ անցողիկ է, էս պահն ել կանցնի»:

Հետգրություն

Կյանքը հետաքրքիր է , այն արժանի է ապրել ու «ստրադած զա նեգո»

----------


## Հետաքրքրասեր

> Մի իմաստուն մարդ .....
>      Գալիսա մի ժամանակ որ իրոգ անելանելի դրության մեջա ընկնում տղան ու ուզումա ինքնասպան լինի: Հիշումա հոր խոսքերը, մատանին բացումա, իսկ այնտեղ գրվածա «Ամեն ինչ անցողիկ է, էս պահն ել կանցնի»:


Հասկանումա որ հերը կատակա արել ու ինքնասպանա լինում: :LOL: 

Եղբայր պետք չի տենց ծանր տանել:Կյանքն էլ հենց նրա համարա որ իմանաս ետ քո բոլոր հարցերիտ պատասխանները:Եթե չիմանաս էլ ոչինչ *վերևներում* հետո կասեն:

Հ.Գ.Ինձ մի գովազդ հիշացրեց....



> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից


 *Մի հապաղիր,սնիկերսիր*  :Hands Up:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Ես ոչ մի բան աննպատակ չեմ համարում, ու ոչ էլ հոգնած եմ կյանքից, բայց իմաստ էլ չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի բանի մեջ, նույնիսկ էս մեր հարց ու պատասխանի:


Քանի դեռ շնչում ենք..ամեն ինչ էլ պետք է անենք.. լինի տեղին, անտեղի.. 
Շատ բաներ կա, որ անում ենք, սակայն գիտակցելով, որ այդ ամենը անտեղի է...
Քեզ կյանք են տվել ուղղակի ապրի ամեն րոպեդ ու օրդ...ու հնարավորինս  ուրախ... :Smile: 

Դավ քո մասին չի խոսքը.. :Love:

----------


## VisTolog

Լավ խորհուրդներ տվողները երևի էտ վիճակում չեն էլ եղել, որ սենց հանգիստ խոսում են: Եթե նույնիսկ եղած էլ լինեն, չեմ կարծում, որ էտ նեղ պահին պիտի աստվածաշնչին կամ էլ փիլիսոփաների խոսքերին նայեն:

----------


## Dayana

Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից գնա հեռու ամեն ինչից ու բոլորից ու կզգաս էդ կյանքի պակասը  :Love:  որ ուզում ես գոռաս, ուզում ես ամուր գրկես հարազատիդ, ուզում ես ... ու չես կարող ոչինչ անել, որովհետև արդեն սկսել ես փչացնել կյանքդ, այ էդ ժամանակ հետ կգաս ու կյանքդ նոր հունով կսկսես... 

Հայաստան սիրում եմ քեզ  :Love:  ....

----------


## dvgray

:Think: 
թափված  քաղցր  կոնֆետների հավաքատեղի - կյա՜նք  :Xeloq:   :Smile: 
Երջանիկ է են մարդը, ով չունի կապվածություններ: Շատերը նրան մարդ էլ չեն կոչում… բայց դա էտ մարդու պրոբլեմը չի  :Wink: …
կապվածությունները քաղցր են… շատ քաղցր…  :Blush:  
Չես ուզում զզվես կյանքից, մի մտածի կյանքտ քաղցրացնելու մասին  :Wink: :

----------


## Ձայնալար

> թափված  քաղցր  կոնֆետների հավաքատեղի - կյա՜նք  
> Երջանիկ է են մարդը, ով չունի կապվածություններ: Շատերը նրան մարդ էլ չեն կոչում… բայց դա էտ մարդու պրոբլեմը չի …
> կապվածությունները քաղցր են… շատ քաղցր…  
> Չես ուզում զզվես կյանքից, մի մտածի կյանքտ քաղցրացնելու մասին :


Կամ էլ համակերպվի էն մտքի հետ, որ կյանքը դա քաղցրացնելու պայքարի ու զզվանքի համակցություն է՝ ըստ սահմանման :Tongue:  :

----------


## unknown

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


Արթ    չես    պատկերացնի   թե     ինչ   հարազատ   է   այս   քո   գրածները   ինձ:Ես    ինքս   հիմա    նույն   դրության   մեջ   եմ: :Sad: 
Բայց   պետք   չի   այդքան  շատ    մտածել     հոգսերի   մասին: :Smile: Ես   օրինակ    երբ   արդեն  սկսում  եմ   մտածել,իրիկունները   չքնել,ինձ    բոլորովին    նվիրում  եմ   մի   գործի    ու   այնքան  եմ  տարվում,որ   ամեն  ինչի   մասին   մոռանում  եմ:Իրիկունները    գիրք   ընթերցիր   մինչև   չքնես:Իսկ   ցերեկները   մի   օգտակար    գործով     տարվիր:Մի   քանի   օրա   ես    տենց  եմ  անում   ու   կարծես    օգնումա,ոչ   մի   բանի   մասին   ժամանակ  չի    լինում  մտածելու: :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ    չես    պատկերացնի   թե     ինչ   հարազատ   է   այս   քո   գրածները   ինձ:Ես    ինքս   հիմա    նույն   դրության   մեջ   եմ:
> Բայց   պետք   չի   այդքան  շատ    մտածել     հոգսերի   մասին:Ես   օրինակ    երբ   արդեն  սկսում  եմ   մտածել,իրիկունները   չքնել,ինձ    բոլորովին    նվիրում  եմ   մի   գործի    ու   այնքան  եմ  տարվում,որ   ամեն  ինչի   մասին   մոռանում  եմ:Իրիկունները    գիրք   ընթերցիր   մինչև   չքնես:Իսկ   ցերեկները   մի   օգտակար    գործով     տարվիր:Մի   քանի   օրա   ես    տենց  եմ  անում   ու   կարծես    օգնումա,ոչ   մի   բանի   մասին   ժամանակ  չի    լինում  մտածելու:


Վայ, էս մի հազար տարի առաջ էր, հիմա երբ իջնում է երեկոն հոգնած գալիս եմ տուն, որոճում ինձ բաժին ընկած խոտը ու մռափում, մինչև կբացվի առավոտը...

----------


## dvgray

> Վայ, էս մի հազար տարի առաջ էր, հիմա երբ իջնում է երեկոն հոգնած գալիս եմ տուն, որոճում ինձ բաժին ընկած խոտը ու մռափում, մինչև կբացվի առավոտը...


Իսկ առավո՞տը  :Blush:   :Smile: 
Ի՞նչ է բերում իր հետ առավոտը  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ առավո՞տը  
> Ի՞նչ է բերում իր հետ առավոտը :


Առավոտը քնելու ժամին արթնանալու պարտադրություն և երեկոյան մռափելու պատճառներ  :Think:

----------

VisTolog (16.11.2009)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Արթ եղբայր, ինչպես տեսնում ես՝ շատերին ծանոթ մի վիճակ ես ապրում: Այսինքն, անբնական վիճակ չի: Միայն քեզ հետ չի պատահել: Եվ պատասխաններից կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ ոմանք հաղթահարել են դա, ոմանք դեռ պայքարում են: Այսինքն կա (կամ եղել է) գործողություն: Կյանքը համ ու հոտ ունի, երբ կա շարժում: Լճացումը ( հետագա ճահճացմամբ) բերում է ունայնության և տխուր մտքերի (որոնք տպել ես վերևում), իսկ դրա դեմ մի միջոց եմ խորհուրդ տալիս - անելու բան գտի: Ճիշտ կլինի՝ հոգեհարազատ մի զբաղմունք, որ, եթե անգամ, արածիդ արդյունքը չերևա քո աչքին, գոնե հոգիդ խաղաղ կլինի, որ արել է իրեն ցանկալի մի գործ: Հավատա, անելու բաներ կան: Ուղղակի պիտի քանդես էն պատնեշը, որը խանգարում է կյանքիդ հոսքին, կամ շրջանցես այն …

----------


## Ուրվական

> Առավոտը քնելու ժամին արթնանալու պարտադրություն և երեկոյան մռափելու պատճառներ


Կանցնի, սա էլ կանցնի...

----------


## Lady-In-Red

կյանքը թվում է իմաստներով լի ու թանկ, բայց երբ հետ ես նայում անցյալիդ, հասկանում ես, որ այս կյանքից ոչինչ չի մնալու, ուստի անիմաստ է կյանքը... ու հաճախ նաև ձանձրալի : Կյանքը պիտի վայելել (Չգիտեմ ուրիշ բան էի ուզում գրել, այլ բան ստացվեց )  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից գնա հեռու ամեն ինչից ու բոլորից ու կզգաս էդ կյանքի պակասը  որ ուզում ես գոռաս, ուզում ես ամուր գրկես հարազատիդ, ուզում ես ... ու չես կարող ոչինչ անել, որովհետև արդեն սկսել ես փչացնել կյանքդ, այ էդ ժամանակ հետ կգաս ու կյանքդ նոր հունով կսկսես... 
> 
> Հայաստան սիրում եմ քեզ  ....


տեսնես էս հիմարությունը որ "դուրս եմ տվել", հավատում էի սրան, թե՞ ինքնախաբեությամբ էի զբաղված  :Smile:  երևի երկրորդը  :LOL:  ես դրանում մասնագետ եմ դառել  :LOL:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> կապվածությունները քաղցր են… շատ քաղցր…


Ո՛չ :Sad:  էդպես չեմ կարծում, եթե դա շարունակական է, ուրեմն ոչ մի քաղցր բան դրանում չկա.. :Sad: 




> Չես ուզում զզվես կյանքից, մի մտածի կյանքտ քաղցրացնելու մասին :


Ահա ճիշտ է… :Sad:   Ու միշտ հակառակն է ստացվում… :Blink:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


Չարժե՛. Այն անգին է։

----------


## Dayana

> Չարժե՛. Այն անգին է։


ահա, տրվում է անվճար  :Smile:   :Tongue:

----------

VisTolog (16.11.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հիասթափված են կյանքից, չեն գտել դրա իմաստը կամ, որ մի քիչ էլ սենց շարունակվի, կարող է և երակ-բան փռթեն:

Իսկ փորձե՞լ եք անտիդեպրեսանտներ խմել...   :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հիասթափված են կյանքից, չեն գտել դրա իմաստը կամ, որ մի քիչ էլ սենց շարունակվի, կարող է և երակ-բան փռթեն:
> 
> Իսկ փորձե՞լ եք անտիդեպրեսանտներ խմել...


 :Shok:  
կներեք, բայց էդ հեչ լավ գաղափար չի  :Wink: 
ոչ ինքնասպան լինելու, ոչ էլ դեղերով օրգանիզմը թունավորելու կարիք չկա  :Smile:  Մի քիչ Բյուրից օրինակ վերցնենք  :Wink:  գնանք եկեղեցի ...  :Smile: 

Վերջերս ակումբաբնակ իմ շատ լավ տղայի խորհուրդ էի տալիս կյանքից կառչելու մի բան գտնել  :Smile:  բայց հուսով եմ ինձ չի լսել  :Smile:  Իմաստ փնտրել պետք չի էլի, պետք է փորձենք մենք  իմաստավորել կյանքը  :Smile:  իսկ եթե չի ստացում, դե... հեչ էլ ստացվի  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> կներեք, բայց էդ հեչ լավ գաղափար չի 
> ոչ ինքնասպան լինելու, ոչ էլ դեղերով օրգանիզմը թունավորելու կարիք չկա  Մի քիչ Բյուրից օրինակ վերցնենք  գնանք եկեղեցի ... 
> 
> Վերջերս ակումբաբնակ իմ շատ լավ տղայի խորհուրդ էի տալիս կյանքից կառչելու մի բան գտնել  բայց հուսով եմ ինձ չի լսել  Իմաստ փնտրել պետք չի էլի, պետք է փորձենք մենք  իմաստավորել կյանքը  իսկ եթե չի ստացում, դե... հեչ էլ ստացվի


Կյանքին ամենամեծ իմաստ տվող բանը սերն է :Wink: …   Սիրող մարդը երբեք չի հոգնի կյանքից, չի հիաստափվի դժվարություններիցև հաճույքով կապրի կյանքի թե հաճելի, թե դժբախտ պահերը: 
Սպասեք և ամեն ինչ կանցնի :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Կյանքին ամենամեծ իմաստ տվող բանը սերն է…   Սիրող մարդը երբեք չի հոգնի կյանքից, չի հիաստափվի դժվարություններիցև հաճույքով կապրի կյանքի թե հաճելի, թե դժբախտ պահերը: 
> Սպասեք և ամեն ինչ կանցնի


կներեք իսկ դուք հիմա սիրում ե՞ք  :Blush:  
Եթե հանկարծ, Աստված մի արասցե, ձր սիրելին սիրելով հիասթափվի կյանքից, ի՞նչ կասնեք  :Xeloq:  Էլի կհիանաք կյանքով: Կամ ուրիշ օրինակ: Լավ չեմ ասում, թե չէ բոլորդ կհիասթափվեք կյանքից  :Wink: 

Լավ է ասել, հաճախ ժպտացեք և կյանքն էլ ձեզ կժպտա  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Զզվում եմ կյանքից, բա ինչ եմ անում, բայց ինչքան զզվում եմ այնքան քառակի անգամ  սիրում եմ : Իրար լրացնում են զզվելը ու չզզվելը : Երբ զզվում եմ պանիկայի մեջ եմ ընկնում , միացնում եմ ինքնաոչնչացման կոճակը ու սպասում մինչև ոչնչանամ, մինչ մեկը չի գալիս անջատում: Մեկ- մեկ ուշանում են , մեկ- մեկ անմիջապես, նայած էլի  ::}:  Բայց ես չեմ դժգոհում, քանի որ ինձ միշտ ուժ են տալիս  ելք գտնելու համար / իմ տեղը ոչինչ չեն անում, ուղղակի ուժ են տալիս /  ...




> Կյանքին ամենամեծ իմաստ տվող բանը սերն է… Սիրող մարդը երբեք չի հոգնի կյանքից, չի հիաստափվի դժվարություններիցև հաճույքով կապրի կյանքի թե հաճելի, թե դժբախտ պահերը: 
> Սպասեք և ամեն ինչ կանցնի


Առաջին հայացքից շատ տրամաբանական է այդպես մտածել, բայց սիրող մարդն էլ է հոգնում ու հաստատ հաճույքով չի ապրում դժբախտ պահերը : Պլյուս դժբախտությանը սեր կորցնելու վտանգն էլ է առաջանում , քանի որ ոչ բոլորն են պայքարելու ընդունակ .....

----------


## Երկնային

_Ժամանակը ամեն ինչ էլ բուժում ա, ամեն տեսակի «զզվանքը» կյանքից… 

Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից, ինքն էլ քեզնից ա զզվում… 

Մի քիչ պոզիտիվ ա պետք էդ կյանքին…_

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> կներեք իսկ դուք հիմա սիրում ե՞ք  
> Եթե հանկարծ, Աստված մի արասցե, ձր *սիրելին սիրելով* հիասթափվի կյանքից, *ի՞նչ կասնեք*  Էլի կհիանաք կյանքով: Կամ ուրիշ օրինակ: Լավ չեմ ասում, թե չէ բոլորդ կհիասթափվեք կյանքից 
> 
> Լավ է ասել, հաճախ ժպտացեք և կյանքն էլ ձեզ կժպտա


Դայանա ջան, բան չհասկացա, ուզում էիր ասեիր ինչ կանես, թե ինչ կասես… Թե երկուսն էլ իրար հետ  :Wink: 
Չեմ պատկերացնում ճիշտն ասած, թե մարդ, ով մեկին սիրում է, կարող է այդ աստիճան հիասթափվել… Ճիշտ է, միշտ էլ լինում են հիասթափություններ, երբեմն գժվելու աստիճան ինչ-որ բանից կարող ես ներվայնանալ, կատաղել, հիասթափվել ամեն ինչից, բայց երբ գիտակցում ես, որ մենակ չես, ինչ-որ մեկն էլ կա աշխարհում, ում գուցե պետք ես դու, ու ով քեզ է պետք, ստիպված ուժերդ հավաքում ես ու նորից հույսով լցվում, որ կկարողանաս ամեն ինչի դիմակայել և հաղթահարել բոլոր դժվարությունները…

հ.գ. Չէ, հիմա չեմ սիրում, ու չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչ կանեյի նշված դեպքերում:

----------


## Selene

Իրականում կյանքից զզվում ես, երբ հույսերդ ինչ-որ բանի կամ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ կապված չեն արդարանում, կամ էլ նպատակդ դառնում է անիրագործելի, երբ ուժեղ հիասթավում ես մարդուց, արարքից, շրջապատից ու այսպես պատճառները միլիոնավոր են.., ու ,անկախ քեզանից, սկսում ես կյանքը չսիրելը, դրանից հիասթափվելը :Sad: 
Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից, ուղղակի «կտրվի» նրանից մի պահ մինչև զզվանքդ անցնի :Wink:  Անընդհատ մտածելով, որ կյանքից զզվում ես, կյանքի հանդեպ սերդ չես վերագտնի, զզվելը կդառնա կպչուն միտք ու կթվա, թե էս կյանքում ամենամիօրինակ, տխուր ու անիմաստ կյանքը հենց քեզ է բաժին հասել: Անջատիր ուղեղդ կյանքից, տարվիր առօրյա գործերով, աշխատանքով, ու ինքդ էլ չես նկատի, ոնց կյանքի հանդեպ սերը նորից հուշիկ քայլերով կվերադառնա մոտդ :Wink: 
Միշտ էլ այդպես է, սև գծերին հաջորդում են սպիտակները, միայն թե պետք չէ այնքան ընդգծել ու թավ դարձնել սևը, որ սպիտակներին չնկատես նրանց արանքում :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Մերին ճիշտ ասեց կյանքից զզվելու պատճառներից է նաև ինչ-որ մարդկանից կամ գուցե մեկից հիասթափվելը: Զվվել եմ, որ մարդիկ ուզում են ուրիշներին օգնեն ու դա անում են մեկ այլ մարդու միջողով: Հիմա բացատրեմ ինչ էի ուզում ասել: Ես ուզում եմ օգնել Իքս մարդուն, ու դրա համար Իգրեկ մարդու մոտ սկսում եմ խոսել ու քննարկել Իքսի պրոբլեմները  :Sad:  Տենց սխալա  :Sad:  Եթե ուզում եմ օգնել Իքսին, կարող եմ ուղղակի կողքին լինել, սիրել շատ ու դա էլ հենց մեծ օգնություն է, ոչ թե քիթս խոթեմ Իքսի գործերի մեջ: Մեկ էլ զզվում եմ, որ մարդիկ ուրիշներին անուն են կպցնում: Ասենք ես շատ եմ սիրում Իքսին, ու Իգրեկը գալիս սկսումա ինձ համոզել, որ էդ Իքսը հիմարի մեկնա  :Sad:  Այ դրա համար էլ զզվում ենք կյանքից, իսկ իրականում զզվում ենք մարդկային ցեղի մի քանի "բռակ արտադրանքներից"  :Sad:

----------


## ministr

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


Ապրել արժե բոլոր դեպքերում: Ապրել, ապրել, այնպես ապրել... (Պ. Սևակ)
Նշված բոլոր "երբ"-երը վերաբերում են հիմնականում մի խնդրի` դրված նպատակի անհասանելի դառնալու խնդրին: Նպատակները, որպես այդպիսին լինում են կամ կարճաժամկետ կամ երկարաժամկետ, ընդ որում երկրորդ դասի նպատակները իրենցից ներկայացնում են առաջին դասի նպատակների ամբողջություն, շարք: Նպատակի անհասանելիության գիտակցումը բերում է կյանքից հիասթափվելուն, զզվելուն, կյանքի իմաստի գիտակցման կորստի: Հետևաբար, նման դեպքերում անհրաժեշտ է երկարաժամկետ նպատակի վերաարժեվորում, այսինքն գնահատում, թե այդ նպատակն պահպանում է իր կարևորությունը, թե ոչ: Եթե պահպանում է, ուրեմն անհրաժեշտ է մտածել կարճաժամկետ նպատակների փոփոխման, դրանք ևս ածանցելու ուղղությամբ: Արդյունքում քայլ առ քայլ հիմնական նպատակը մոտենում է և մի օր է; իրականանում: Այնպես որ կյանքը միշտ էլ արժեք ունի և արժե ապրել, ուղղակի հարկավոր է հասկանալ և գնահատել կյանքի արժեքը: 

Չէ սենց որ գնա գիրք էլ կգրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Koms

Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից…
Լինում են իհարկե այդպիսի պահեր, ու թվում է թե սա վերջն է, ավատվեց ամեն ինչ, բայց... անցնում է մի պահ, գուցե եւ ավելին, ու ... կյանքը նորից զարմանալիորեն վերափոխվում է: Ինչ անես? այդպիսին է Կյանք "կոչեցյալը"` զարմանալի իր բազմազանության մեջ,..

----------


## Artgeo

Զզվում եմ կյանքից

----------


## Lion

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


 Իհարկե արժե - են էլ ոնց :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Իհարկե արժե - են էլ ոնց


մի քիչ կմանրամասնես ?  :Blush:  ինչու ? ինչի համար ? ինչպես ?

----------


## Lion

> մի քիչ կմանրամասնես ?  ինչու ? ինչի համար ? ինչպես ?


Ապրել միշտ արժե - բոլոր պարագաներում: Կյանքը հիանալի մի բան է, հիանալի, անկրկնելիության աստիճանի գեղեցիկ: Ապրեք, մարդիկ, մի հոգնեք կյանքից... Ապրեք հենց... ապրելու համար: Իմաստ դրեք ձեր կյանքում, լցրեք այն հաճույքներով, թեկուզ և մանր հաճույքներով:

----------


## Dayana

> Ապրել միշտ արժե - բոլոր պարագաներում: Կյանքը հիանալի մի բան է, հիանալի, անկրկնելիության աստիճանի գեղեցիկ: Ապրեք, մարդիկ, մի հոգնեք կյանքից... Ապրեք հենց... ապրելու համար: Իմաստ դրեք ձեր կյանքում, լցրեք այն հաճույքներով, թեկուզ և մանր հաճույքներով:


չհամոզեցիր  :Xeloq:  ուրիշ, ավելի կարևոր, ավելի գլոբալ իմաստ է պետք գտնել  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Երբ մի անգամ մի իմաստուն մարդու նման հարց են տվել, պատասխանել է - իսկ դուք երբևէ տեսել եք, ինչպես է աճում... կաղամբը :Smile:

----------


## Brigada

> չհամոզեցիր  ուրիշ, ավելի կարևոր, ավելի գլոբալ իմաստ է պետք գտնել


Խի Դայուշ ջան դու առաջարկում ես մեռնենք :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Խի Դայուշ ջան դու առաջարկում ես մեռնենք


 :Shok:  ես ոչ մեկին ոչինչ չեմ առաջարկում Բրիգադա ջան  :Smile:  ուղղակի պետք չէ ուրիշին ասել ապրի, կյանքը լավն է ու նման ծեծված բառեր  :Smile:  Կյանքը հիասքանչ է `Կոկա կոլա  :Hands Up:  
Ես այն ինձ համար եմ գնահատում, դու ` քեզ համար, մյուսը ` իր....
Եկեք ամեն մեկս գտնենք ապրելու, կյանքից չզզվելու մեր եղանակն ու ապրենք մեր կյանքով, իսկ ով զզվում է, թող հանգիստ զզվի: Երկու եղանակ կա, կամ հետո կսկսի շատ սիրել կյանքն ու մեծ գդալով կսկսի ուտել, ու ոչ մի գրամ թույլ չի տա, որ ցած թափվի, շուրթերը լիզելով կուտի  :Wink:  կամ էդպես էլ զզված կմնա, իր հետևանքներով  :Wink: 




> Երբ մի անգամ մի իմաստուն մարդու նման հարց են տվել, պատասխանել է - իսկ դուք երբևէ տեսել եք, ինչպես է աճում... կաղամբը


*հանճարն* այդ *անճար* է եղել  :Smile:

----------


## Brigada

այ հիմա համաձայն եմ քո հետ :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> չհամոզեցիր  ուրիշ, ավելի կարևոր, ավելի գլոբալ իմաստ է պետք գտնել


Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ունեն կյանքի իմաստ, ուղղակի շատերը որոշ կյանքի բարդություններից կուրացած չեն տենում: Կյանքի կարևորագույն իմաստը ծնողներն են, երեխաները  :Love: , սիրած էակդ (ամեն մեկը իր տեղում, չիմանաք դասակարգում եմ), ընկերներդ...., պետքական լինելու միտքը, երազանքներդ, աշխատանքդ ու լիքը այլ բաներ  :Wink: 
Իսկ *ապրել ապրելու համար* (այս թեմայում շատ տեսա այդ տողերը) դեմ եմ , պարտադրողական է, նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ասել մեռնել մեռնելու համար  :Fool:   :Cry:

----------


## Dayana

> Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ունեն կյանքի իմաստ, ուղղակի շատերը որոշ կյանքի բարդություններից կուրացած չեն տենում: Կյանքի կարևորագույն իմաստը ծնողներն են, երեխաները , սիրած էակդ (ամեն մեկը իր տեղում, չիմանաք դասակարգում եմ), ընկերներդ...., պետքական լինելու միտքը, երազանքներդ, աշխատանքդ ու լիքը այլ բաներ 
> Իսկ *ապրել ապրելու համար* (այս թեմայում շատ տեսա այդ տողերը) դեմ եմ , պարտադրողական է, նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ասել մեռնել մեռնելու համար


Ապրես  :Smile:  ապրել մենակ ապրելու համար շատ տաղտկալի կլիներ  :Smile:  իսկ մեռնել մեռնելու համար  :Xeloq:  չէ է, ավելի լավ է մեռնել փրկելու համար  :Wink: , մեռնել չդավաճանելու համար, մեռնել սիրելու համար ու լիքը նման շաբլոն բառեր  :Wink:  բայց մեկա, թեմայից մի տեսակ շեղված ենք  :Smile:  երբ զզվել ես կյանքից, եկեք էդ պահից քննարկենք: Երբ կյանքը զզվեցրել է  :Smile:  ուզում ես դեն նետս, շպրտես գնաս, հանգիստ ապրես  :Smile:  Այ էս դեպքում եկեք մտածենք ինչ անել ?  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ եթե՝ ապրել մեռնելու համա՞ր: Ուզած-չուզած՝ ապրել՝ իմանալով, որ ուզած-չուզած մեռնելու ես: Ու որ քեզնից ոչ մի բան չի մնալու. հոգի չունես, իսկ հուշերը դիակին չեն տաքացնում: Ահա այսպիսի հոռետես-նիհիլիստական մոտեցում: Կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր ապրած՝ «վայելած» օր մեկ քայլ է դեպի գերեզման և այլն:

Դուք դեռ չե՞ք զզվում կյանքից: Тогда мы идем к вам!  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իսկ եթե՝ ապրել մեռնելու համա՞ր: Ուզած-չուզած՝ ապրել՝ իմանալով, որ ուզած-չուզած մեռնելու ես: Ու որ քեզնից ոչ մի բան չի մնալու. հոգի չունես, իսկ հուշերը դիակին չեն տաքացնում: Ահա այսպիսի հոռետես-նիհիլիստական մոտեցում: Կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր ապրած՝ «վայելած» օր մեկ քայլ է դեպի գերեզման և այլն:
> 
> Դուք դեռ չե՞ք զզվում կյանքից: Тогда мы идем к вам!


Այդ դեպքում չարժի ապրել, կարելի է այդ պրոցեսը արագացնել, չէ որ արդյունքը նույնն է լինելու, իսկ ժամանակը ոսկի է  :Blush:  , լիքը կամուրջներ կան՝տարբեր ձևի ու չափի   :LOL: , լուրջ եմ ասում, եթե ես՝  ապրելով երկու տասնամյակ,  ոչ մի իմաստ չգտնեի իմ կյանքում, ես հաստատ ինքնասպան կլինեի  :LOL: 
Չգիտեմ ով է ասել,  բայց լավ բան է ասել, <<Արժի ապրել  նրա համար, ինչի համար արժի մեռնել >>...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այդ դեպքում չարժի ապրել, կարելի է այդ պրոցեսը արագացնել


Շատ եմ մտածել... Եթե մենակ լինեի, կարող է՝ էլ չլինեի (այ սենց տխուր, բութ բառախաղ):

----------


## Dayana

չէ չէ չէ, չեք համոզում  :Jpit: 
Հարգելիներս, դու առաջարկում եք ապրել ինչ-որ բանի համար  :Smile:  ապրում եմ  :Smile:  վաղը զզվում եմ կյանքից, ու էդ ամեն ինչը 0 է դառնում: Ինչ անեմ ?  :Xeloq:  
Ինձ սա է հետաքրքիր, թե չէ ես էլ որ 20 տարի ապրեի որ ուտեմ ու փորս տռզացնեմ, չէի ապրի  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

*Մոդերատորական:* *Թեմայից դուրս բոլոր գրառումներն  ջնջված են, բայց հետագայում նմանատիպ գրառում անողները կստանան իրենց հասանելիք տուգանային միավորները:*

----------


## VisTolog

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


Համոզվեցի, որ զուգադիպություններ չեն լինում...

Որպեսզի թեմայից դուրս չհամարվի, ասեմ որ գրառումս նշանակում էր, որ ես էլ եմ նույն վիճակում...

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


Ես քեզ հասկանում եմ, ես նույնպես զգում և ապրում եմ նույնը ինչ որ դու: Ինձ ասում են որ դա դեպրեսիա է, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում կանցնի: Բայց միևնույն է չես կարող փախչել մենակությունից,ուստի քեզ մնում է միայն սովորել նրանով հիանալ: Այս աշխարհում բոլոր մարդիկ հավասարաչափ միայնակ են, ուղղակի տարբեր կերպ են ընկալում այդ մենակությունը: մի հուսահատվիր,դու կբացահայտես որ քեզ համար ամենաարժեքավորը քո սեփական ապրումներն են: իմաստուն փիլիսոփան ասել է < Արիություն ունեցիր սեփական զգացմունքներով ապրելու համար>: :Smile:

----------

Չամիչ (27.03.2009)

----------


## Anhavat

Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից պետք է նրա վեջը տաս ու որքան ժուտ ենքան լավ բոլորի համար :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Մի զզվեք կյանքից - այն հիանալի ու անկրկնելի երևույթ է... :Smile:

----------


## Katka

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


Չէ, չարժե, ժամանակն է չհոգնել ու փոխել ինչ-որ բան: Մեկ է կորցնելու բան չունես, ուրեմն սկսիր այլ նկար խզբզել :Smile:

----------


## Dorian

Սիրում եմ պահերը, երբ զզվում եմ կյանքից ու ցանականում ինքնասպան լինել... 
Էդ պահերին գրում եմ... Ու հետո հիանում...

----------

Ribelle (18.05.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

[QUOTE=Anhavat;1250973]Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից պետք է նրա վեջը տաս ու որքան ժուտ ենքան լավ բոլորի համար :Wink: [/քուոտե]

  չէ հա՞  :LOL:  Կարելիյա հերտ կանգնել  :LOL: 
Մի պահ մտածեք, որ ետե դուք չլինեյիք, ինչ կարող էր լինել, ուղղակի մի պահ հանեք ձեզ կյանքից, Ու կ հասկանաք որ իզուր չեք ապրում կամ ապրել.

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Sad: երբ զզվում եմ կյանքից, մենակությունից լավ բան չկա... :Sad:  ոնց որ հիմա...
կամ էլ ընկերներով գնալ պարելու... :Dance: 

 :Blush: իմ մոտ ծայրահեղություն ա...

----------


## Enigmatic

Հիմա իմ մոտ էս էտապն ա :Sad:  անորոշություն ա, ինչ ա լինելու, ինչ եմ անելու, ուֆ.....
չգիտեմ. սկել եմ տարիքից վախենալ :Blush:

----------


## Սլիմ

Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից պետք է կտրուկ քայլերի չդիմել, պետք է գտնել մի մարդու, որը նույնպես զզվում է կյանքից ու սկսել միասին զզվել :LOL:  Միասին հետաքրքիր կլինի ու զզվելը շատ շուտ կանցնի :LOL:  :LOL: :

----------


## John

Երբ գիտակցում ես, որ սխալ ես ապրում, գիտես ինչ պետք է պոխես, որ սկսես ճիշտ ապրել, բայց մեկ ա չես պոխում ու շարունակում ես սխալ ապրել' այ էդ վիճակն ա հիմա իմ մոտ ու ես զզվում եմ կյանքից . . . Տեսնես ե՞րբ եմ վերջապես սթափվելու . . . Ու արդյոք ուշ չի՞ լինի էդ ժամանակ ինչ-որ բան փոխել . . . Էհ, բա չլներ էն կամքի ուժը, որն ունեի 5րդ դասարանում  . . .

----------

Jarre (19.05.2009), VisTolog (16.11.2009), Ուլուանա (19.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Երբ գիտակցում ես, որ սխալ ես ապրում, գիտես ինչ պետք է պոխես, որ սկսես ճիշտ ապրել, բայց մեկ ա չես պոխում ու շարունակում ես սխալ ապրել' այ էդ վիճակն ա հիմա իմ մոտ ու ես զզվում եմ կյանքից . . . Տեսնես ե՞րբ եմ վերջապես սթափվելու . . . Ու արդյոք ուշ չի՞ լինի էդ ժամանակ ինչ-որ բան փոխել . . . Էհ, բա չլներ էն կամքի ուժը, որն ունեի 5րդ դասարանում  . . .


Հոս, 5-րդ դասարանում բաց ես թողել դեռահասություն, չարաճճիություն անելդ ու հիմա ես դա լրացնում: Համոզված եմ, որ մի երկու ամսից ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի ու և կամքի ուժդ, և ապրելու ցանկությունդ, և կայնքը սիրելդ ու կյանքում քեզ արժանի շատ բաների համար պայքարելդ կվերականգնվի  :Wink:  
իսկ մինչ էդ - զաչոտներին պատրաստվի  :Jpit:

----------


## razmik21

Դեղահաբը Աստծո սերն է....Եթե Աստված ապրում է  մեր մեջ ,կյանքից զզվել կամ հիասթափվելը չենք իմանա, թե ինչ է....Եթե մարդ նյութական կյանքին է ձգտում, ապա նրա կյանքում կլինեն այդպիսի բացասական հոգեվիճակներ.....քանի որ մարդը կշտանում է ցանկացած նյութից և հետո նրա հոգում սկսում է մեծ անդունդ առաջանալ, որը չի լցվում որևէ նյութական բաներով......այլ մեծ Սիրով, որ Աստված տալիս է ՄԵԶ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՍ

----------


## Ribelle

Ես որ կյանքից զզվում եմ քնում եմ :LOL:  կամ գնում եմ խանութներով :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (16.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Լօլ կարողա պրիմիտիվ ու ստորաբարո թվամ :LOL: , բայց ես կյանքից զզվում եմ մենակ էն ժամանակ երբ փող չունեմ :Pardon:

----------

VisTolog (16.11.2009), Հայկօ (19.05.2009), Ձայնալար (19.05.2009), Սլիմ (01.06.2009)

----------


## T!gran

Ես ով եմ,  որ կյանքից զզվեմ, ապրել եմ սիրում
ՀԳ:Կյանքն ա ինձանից մեկմեկ զզվում  :Tongue:  :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------

sharick (20.05.2009)

----------


## murmushka

ուղղակի զզվում ես կյանքից
զզվում ես այդ կյանքի բաղադրիչը կազմող յուրաքանչյուր մասնիկից, անհատից, առարկայից, հիշողությունից... ամեն ինչից, անգամ սեփական ես-ից կամ էլ միգուցե առավելագույնը սեփական ես-ից, որովհետև կյանքը մեղավոր չէ....

----------

VisTolog (16.11.2009)

----------


## Katka

Այ հիմա զզվում եմ կյանքից: Հույս ունեմ փոխադարձ է :Fool:

----------


## Jarre

Մեծ տարբերություն կա կյանքից զզվելու և համակարգից ու պայմաններից զզվելու միջև։

Օրինակ՝ ամեն օր առավոտ շուտ վեր կենալը, նույն գործերը մեխանիկորեն անելը, նույն մարդկանց հետ շփվելն ու աշխատելը և այսպես լիքը ուրիշ բաներից զզվելն ու հոգնելը, դա կյանքից զզվել չի, այլ այդ երևույթներից....

Կյանքը ամենահիանալի ու թանկ պարգևն է։  Պարզապես մարդիկ այնքան են խորացել իրենց առօրյա հոգսերի մեջ, որ մոռացել են որ կյանքում գոյություն ունեցող «հասարակ» համարվող բաներից համարյա բոլորը կատարյալ հրաշքներ են։  Օրինակ՝ տիեզերքը, Երկիր մոլորակը, բնությունը, մեր մարմինը... 

Չէ, կյանքից զզվել պետք չի։  Հերիք է մի քիչ մտածես հենց կյանքի մասին ու ոչ թե երկրորդական բաների մասին, ու արդեն բավական հեշտ կլինի սիրել կյանքը։

----------

Rammer (20.05.2009), VisTolog (16.11.2009), Դեկադա (18.07.2009), Ուլուանա (20.05.2009)

----------


## sharick

> Սիրում եմ պահերը, երբ զզվում եմ կյանքից ու ցանականում ինքնասպան լինել... 
> Էդ պահերին գրում եմ... Ու հետո հիանում...


 :Shok:   :Shok:   Դրանից վախենալ ա պետք , ոչ թե հիանալ

----------


## Arisol

Երևի գարնանային սիմպտոմ ա կյանքից զզվելը  :Hands Up:  : Ոնց նայում եմ ամեն 3րդ մարդ էսօրվա դրությամբ զզվում ա իր կյանքից կամ էլ հենց ինքն իրենից:
Չէ՛, ես չեմ զզվել կյանքից, ինչպես նշեց Jarre-ն 


> Օրինակ՝ ամեն օր առավոտ շուտ վեր կենալը, նույն գործերը մեխանիկորեն անելը, նույն մարդկանց հետ շփվելն ու աշխատելը և այսպես լիքը ուրիշ բաներից զզվելն ու հոգնելը, դա կյանքից զզվել չի, այլ այդ երևույթներից....


 , ես համամիտ եմ նրա հետ: Ուղղակի, երբ գալիս ա նմանատիպ մի պահ, պետք ա ամեն ինչ անել, որ գոնե մի պուճուրիկ փոփոխություն մտցնես կյանքիդ մեջ, ինչ-որ մի թարմություն ա պետք, բայց նաև ինչպես նշեց Հովսեփը, դա բավականին բարդ ա անել, որովհետև հենց էդ պահերին անասելի մի ծուլություն ու անհավեսություն ա գալիս… Ու եթե չկա կամքի ուժը, ապա գոնե ինչ-որ մեկը պտի լինի, որ օգնի ձեզ հաղթահարել էդ ամենը, այ բայց երբ էդ ինչ-որ մեկն էլ չի լինում, այ էդ ժամանակ հեչ լավ չի…

Երևի ես էլ էի հոգնել միապաղաղությունից, դեպրեսսիաները հանգիստ չէին տալիս, դրա համար էլ որոշեցի նորից մտնել ակումբ, քանի որ անգամ սենց պուճուրիկ փոփոխությունն ինձ հավանաբար կօգնի ու ես դժվար ինքնասպանություն անեմ  :Hands Up:  : Փորձեք և դուք ինչ-որ նմանատիպ բան անել, միգուցե օգնի  :Wink:  :

----------

Jarre (31.05.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Ինչ-որ չեմ հասկանում զզվել բառի իմաստը: Կարծում եմ հոգնելը հաճախ  շփոթում են զզվելու հետ: Կարաս ծայրաստիճան հոգնես միջավայրից, իրավիճակից, բայց հենց մտածում ես զվել ես ու ուզենաս  ծայրահեղ միջոցներ ձեռք առնել տեսնում ես որ կյանքը այնուամենայնիվ հարշալի է` պարզապես այն անակնկալներով լի մի տոպրակա, որը պիտի բացելուց առաջ մի լավ ծանրութեթև անել:

----------

Jarre (31.05.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

Հենց կյանքից  զզվում եմ  մտնում եմ տաք  ցնցուղի տակ, շատա օգնում :Smile:

----------

Jarre (31.05.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

Բոլոր կյանքից  զզվածներին  խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գնալ  Գեղարդի  եկեղեցի,  այնտեղ  մարդու  վրա իջնում է անբացատրելի  խաղաղություն, հանգստություն, պաշտպանվածության զգացում: Երբ  մտնում եմ Գեղարդի  վանք ինձ  թվում է  թե  մի  հզոր  ուժ  ինձ իր  սիրող  գիրկն է  առնում: :Smile:

----------

Արշակ (02.06.2009), յոգի (02.06.2009), Փոքրիկ (31.05.2009), Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

Հա մոռացա  ասել, բոլոր  կյանքից զզվածներին  առաջարկում եմ  հավաքվենք  միասին զզվենք: մենակ զզվելը իսկապես զզվելիա:

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.07.2009), Jarre (31.05.2009), VisTolog (16.11.2009)

----------


## nune'

եթե ես նույնիսկ զզվեմ էլ կյանքից, երբեք չեմ ասի՝ զզվում եմ..չգիտեմ ինչի..բայց հիմա մոտավորապես ըտենց վիճակա էլի, քանի որ տանն եմ, փողերս պրծելա, լավա գոնե խմելու բան կա էլի, ու իմ ամենահարազատ մարդը չկա, հավերժ հեռացելա..դե էսքանից հետո..պիտի ասեմ զզվում եմ, բայց դե չէ.......

----------

Սլիմ (01.06.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Կյանքը հրաշալի է  :Love:  ինչի՞ պետքա զզվեմ  :Think:  
Չեմ զզվում զզվում եմ զզվել բառից այլ վայելում եմ ինձ տրված կյանքը...

----------

Արիացի (12.07.2009), յոգի (02.06.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից պետք է սիրով զբաղվել :Blush:  օգնումա :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից պետք է սիրով զբաղվել օգնումա


Ոչ թե սիրով այլ սեքսով: Գոնե իրերն իրենց անուններով կոչեք, երբ գրառում եք կատարում գրառում կատարելու համար  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (01.07.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ...կյանքը այնուամենայնիվ հարշալի է` պարզապես այն անակնկալներով լի մի տոպրակա, որը պիտի բացելուց առաջ մի լավ ծանրութեթև անել:


Այսինքն՝ ծնվելուց առաջ մի լավ ծանրութեթև՞ անել՝ որոշելու համար՝ ծնվել, թե չծնվել։  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (04.06.2009), Դեկադա (07.07.2009)

----------


## armena

ես կոչում եմ դա կյանքի սև շրջան,ոչինչ,կանցնի

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից…


Երբ ասում ես, գրում ես, հայտարարում ես այդ մասին, ուրեմն դեռ չես զզվել, շփոթում ես ուրիշ բանի հետ...

----------

Amaru (01.07.2009), cold skin (02.06.2009), E-la Via (20.07.2009), Jarre (04.06.2009), Սելավի (01.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

Կյանքից չեմ զզվում, բայց զզվելի էր տեսնել ռեալում, թե ինչպես են աղջիկները իրար համբուրում  :Bad: : 
բայց ես չգիտեի, որ կա ավելի զզվելին, ասեմ նողկալին… երբ տեսա թե ինչպես են համբուրվում տղաները իրար հետ  :Bad:   :Bad:  :  մեծ ցանկություն առաջացավ մոտս գնալ խացով խփել նրանց քամակին, չնայած մարդուն խփելու ցանկություն համարյա թե չեմ ունեցել առաջ:
զզվելի էր  :Bad:

----------


## Cyber

Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից ...
Մի հատ փեդ վեկալ քեզ լարի  :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Վատն այն է, որ երբ կյանքից զզվում ես, աչքիդ ոչ մի բան լավը չի երևում: Ոչ մի բանով էլ չես ուզում զբաղվել:

----------


## Apsara

Ժող, հենց կյանքից զզվում եք, հիշեք, որ կյանքը ձեզանից զզվելու ավելի շատ պատճառներ ունի, բայց չի զզվում :Wink:

----------

Jarre (16.07.2009), Ungrateful (14.07.2009), Vaho (16.07.2009), Դեկադա (22.07.2009), Կաթիլ (16.07.2009), Սլիմ (14.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ժող, հենց կյանքից զզվում եք, հիշեք, որ կյանքը ձեզանից զզվելու ավելի շատ պատճառներ ունի, բայց չի զզվում


գեղեցիկ է ասված 
եթե սեպագրերի դար լինել, ու ես էլ Արգիշտի Ա, կամ Բ-ն, ապա ստրուկներիս քո խոսքերը սեպով սեպագրել կտաի  :Hands Up: 
Ապրես  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (14.07.2009), Jarre (16.07.2009), Mariam1556 (16.07.2009)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Զզվել էի ապրելուց մոտ կես տարի առաջ, ոչ մի բան չէի ուզում անել, ոչ մեկի հետ խոսել... հետո հիշեցի են բաները, որոնց մասին երազում էի փոքր ժամանակ ու էլի ուզեցի անել , ու արեցի ու ամեն ինչ փոխվեց :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

dvgray (16.07.2009), Jarre (16.07.2009), murmushka (16.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Զզվել էի ապրելուց մոտ կես տարի առաջ, ոչ մի բան չէի ուզում անել, ոչ մեկի հետ խոսել... հետո հիշեցի են բաները, որոնց մասին երազում էի փոքր ժամանակ ու էլի ուզեցի անել , ու արեցի ու ամեն ինչ փոխվեց


հիանալի ձև է կյանքը զգալու, գնահատելու ու արժեվորելու: իրականում փոքր ժամանակվա երազանքները ամենագեղեցիկն ու ամենաարժեքավորն են

----------

Jarre (16.07.2009), Դեկադա (16.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից, կյանքը սկսում է սիրել քեզ... ֆիզիկապես... շատ անգամներ...

----------

*e}|{uka* (16.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից, կյանքը սկսում է սիրել քեզ... ֆիզիկապես... շատ անգամներ...


էս ինչեր ես ասում  :Jpit: )

----------


## Dayana

> էս ինչեր ես ասում )


չեմ ստում  :Wink:  հարցրու բոլոր կյանքից զզվածներին  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> չեմ ստում  հարցրու բոլոր կյանքից զզվածներին



ավելի լավ ա չհարցնել  :LOL:

----------


## Katka

> Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից, կյանքը սկսում է սիրել քեզ... *ֆիզիկապես*... շատ անգամներ...


Էս ո՞նց: :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

> Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից, կյանքը սկսում է սիրել քեզ... ֆիզիկապես... շատ անգամներ...


Ինձ թվում ա հակառակն ա, երբ որ կյանքը քեզ սկսում ա *ֆիզիկապես սիրել*, էդ ժամանակ ես սկսում կյանքից զզվել  :LOL:

----------

Kita (20.07.2009), Կաթիլ (16.07.2009), Հայկօ (16.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Ինձ թվում ա հակառակն ա, երբ որ կյանքը քեզ սկսում ա *ֆիզիկապես սիրել*, էդ ժամանակ ես սկսում կյանքից զզվել


տոչնո, զամկնուտիյ կռուգ  :LOL: 

Չէի կարող սրան հայերեն պատասխանել, կներեք  :Blush:

----------


## Katka

> Ինձ թվում ա հակառակն ա, երբ որ կյանքը քեզ սկսում ա *ֆիզիկապես սիրել*, էդ ժամանակ ես սկսում կյանքից զզվել


Այ մարդ, մի բացատրեք տեսնեմ ո՞նց է սկսում: :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ай մարդ , մի բացատրեք տեսնեմ ո՞նց է սկսում:


Ամեն ինչ սկսվում ա կյանքի հետ առաջին ժամադրությունից: Սրան հաջորդում ա կյանքի հետ սիլիբիլին, կյանքի հետ խաղը, հետո՝ իրար հետ մտերմիկ ու հաճելի ժամանակ անցկացնելը, իրար վայելելը, ապա կյանքը քեզ լուրջ, շատ լուրջ առաջարկություն ա անում: Ու ստեղ դու հասկանում ես, որ ձեր հարաբերություններում տղեն ոչ թե դու էիր, այլ  կյանքը, հեքիաթը վերջանում ա ու սկսվում ա դաժան իրականությունը, մասնավորապես՝ օրը երեք անգամ կանոնավոր ֆիզիկական շփումը կյանքի հետ:

----------

Ariadna (16.07.2009), Kita (20.07.2009), Լեո (16.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ու գիտեք ի՞նչն է դաժան: Երբ ընդհանրապես ինչ-որ բանից զզվում ես, կարող ես փորձել թողնել այն, մի կողմ շպրտել, ազատվել նրանից: Բայց երբ կյանքից ես զզվում, ոչ միայն չես փորձում որևէ կերպ ազատվել նրանից, այլև չես էլ ցանկանում դա անել: Ստիպված ես ապրել զզվանքի մեջ, թեկուզև որոշակի ժամանակահատված, բայց ստիպված ես...

----------


## Katka

> Ամեն ինչ սկսվում ա կյանքի հետ առաջին ժամադրությունից: Սրան հաջորդում ա կյանքի հետ սիլիբիլին, կյանքի հետ խաղը, հետո՝ իրար հետ մտերմիկ ու հաճելի ժամանակ անցկացնելը, իրար վայելելը, ապա կյանքը քեզ լուրջ, շատ լուրջ առաջարկություն ա անում: Ու ստեղ դու հասկանում ես, որ ձեր հարաբերություններում տղեն ոչ թե դու էիր, այլ  կյանքը, հեքիաթը վերջանում ա ու սկսվում ա դաժան իրականությունը, մասնավորապես՝ օրը երեք անգամ կանոնավոր ֆիզիկական շփումը կյանքի հետ:


Հա՛, Հայկօ, ցավում եմ, որ կյանքը քեզ այդպես տանջել է :LOL: 
Ու կարդա այդ կապակցությամբ,




> *Երազանքի գինը*
> 
> Մենք ամեն ինչ արեցինք
> Շտապելով ու փութով,
> Բան չտեսանք, սիրելի՛ս,
> Բայց հուսացինք, թե շուտով
> Սերն ամեն ինչ կհաղթի,
> Լավ կընթանա ամեն ինչ...
> Չէ՜, սնեցինք մեզ սուտով...
> ...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հա՛, Հայկօ, ցավում եմ, որ կյանքը քեզ այդպես տանջել է


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 

Ի՞նձ:

Աղեկտուր հռհռում եմ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: :

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական։* *Որքան էլ, որ թեմայի վերնագիրը սադրում է անլուրջ գրառումների, մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում և դադարեցրեք անլուրջ գրառումները։*

----------

Dayana (16.07.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից, կյանքը սկսում է սիրել քեզ... ֆիզիկապես... շատ անգամներ...


Էս աղջիկը մոզգ ա  :Jpit: 

Ու ընդհանրապես կյանքը հումորով տղա է, էն ամենազզվելի պահերին, գոնե հանգիստ թողնի  ասի` լավ էս մարդը մեղք ա , հանգիստ թողնեմ  մի քիչ   խելքի գա, ինքը չի խղճում, սկսում է կոպիտ ասած ավելի  ղժժժալ  :Jpit:  , ուրիշ տարբերակներ է առաջարկում, (որոնց մասին  դու  այլ պարագաններում նույնիսկ կերազեիր) որոնք քեզ այդ պահին հեչ պետք չեն, իսկ ինքը դա իմանալով հանդերձ փոքր երեխայի նման կողքդ կանգնած լեզու է հանում ու ասում՝ նայի տես ինչ ունեմ, ուզու՞մ ես, կարամ քեզ տամ ...  բայց գիտես էլի , որ ձեռքդ մոտեցնես, հետ կքաշի նորից, քանի որ կյանքը կկրնակի հումորով տղա է:  :Smile:

----------

cold skin (17.07.2009)

----------


## RomanAni

Ոնց կարելի ա զզվել կյանքից, չէ  որ կյանքը հիասքանչ ա  ու պետք ա վայելել կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր րոպեն, լցնել կյանքը սիրով ու այն տալ բոլոր նրանց, ով ունի դրա կարիքը: Վայելեք, չէ  որ կյանքը մարդուն տրված ա մեկ անգամ, ուստի ապրեք այդ մեկ անգամը այնպես, որ հետո ոչ մի բանի համար չափսոսաք ու նաև չամաչեք:

----------


## Rockstar-7

ինչքան,որ ապրել եմ էս կյանքում,դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ զգացել,որ այն հիասքանչա ու գիտեմ,որ իմ համար երբեք էլ հիասքան չի լինի,ուղղակի ամեն հարվածից ավելի ուժեղ եմ փորձում դառնալ,բայց էտ ուժն էլ պետք չի գալիս,բայց ես չեմ զզվում կյանքից,..ես պայքարի մեջ եմ իրա հետ

----------

Lion (18.07.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Այսինքն՝ ծնվելուց առաջ մի լավ ծանրութեթև՞ անել՝ որոշելու համար՝ ծնվել, թե չծնվել։


 :Smile: Խոսքը դրա մասին չի` մեր ձեռքին չի: Թեպետ լավ միտք տվեցիր ապագա այն ծնողներին ովքեր կյանքից զզվում են` նրանք հնարավորություն ունեն սխալը չկրկնել:
 Իսկ եթե առանց կատակի, ասեմ որ զզվել ինչ որ իրավիճակից, դա դեռևս կյանքից զզվել չի:Կյանքը նմանա  այն շորին, որից հոգնելով հենց ուզում ես դեն նետել անմիջապես կարոտում ես:

----------


## Գևոր

երբ փոթորիկ ա սկսվում, ապերը հավաքվում են, աշխարհը` մթնում,  թվում ա թե աշխարհի վերջն ա, բայց անձրևից հետո արևը կրկին շողում ա, ցողերը պսպղում են , օդը տոգորված կազդուրիչ խոնավությամբ...ու ինչ որ *ավելի պայծառ ա դառնում արևը*, քան նախկինում էր

----------

Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (20.07.2009)

----------


## Estrella

Երբեմն ուզում եմ անմնացորդ սիրել "ապրելը", "կյանքը", բայց չի ստացվում, ձևացնում եմ թե լաբիրինթոսում չեմ , բայց գոնե մեկ ուղի չեմ տեսնում :Shok:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից ապրելուց, մի կողմ դիր էն ամենը, ինչը քեզ հասցրելա էտ վիճակին  :Ok: 
Իսկ դեպրեսիվ վիճակից դուրս գալու համար փորձի փոխես քո կենասկան միջավայրին բնորոշ բույրերն ու գույները...լավագույն միջոցնա :Wink:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից ապրելուց, մի կողմ դիր էն ամենը, ինչը քեզ հասցրելա էտ վիճակին 
> Իսկ դեպրեսիվ վիճակից դուրս գալու համար փորձի փոխես քո կենասկան միջավայրին բնորոշ բույրերն ու գույները...լավագույն միջոցնա


Ամեն անկում նոր վերելքի սկիզբա, եթե անկումից հետո վերելք էլ չես տեսնում, հետ դառի դեպի են բարձունքը ,որից գլորվել ես  :Wink:

----------


## Estrella

և նախորդ բարձունքն է տաղտկալի թվում, և հաջորդը, ուժ չեմ խնայում հասնելու համար, իսկ հասնելուց հետո ... հիասթափություն.

----------

Սլիմ (21.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Կյանքից զզվում ես, եթե կախվածություն ես ձեռք բերում մի ինչ-որ բանից, ու այդ կախվածությունը մի օր չի բավարարում...

----------

Սլիմ (21.07.2009)

----------


## Estrella

> Կյանքից զզվում ես, եթե կախվածություն ես ձեռք բերում մի ինչ-որ բանից, ու այդ կախվածությունը մի օր չի բավարարում...


Գուցե, միայն ավելացնեմ`  :Cool: ինչ-որ բանից կամ մեկից

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Գուցե, միայն ավելացնեմ` ինչ-որ բանից կամ մեկից


Հա, հիմնականում "ինչ-որ մեկ" է, կամ այն, ինչը տալիս է կամ սպասվում է այդ ինչ-որ մեկից, որտեղ և կախվածությունը դառնում է "ինչ-որ բանից"

----------


## Estrella

:Ok: , ու ոչինչ,ոչինչ էլ չես ուզում, նույնիսկ ոռնալ, որովհետև զզվել ես ձայնիցդ :Bad:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> , ու ոչինչ,ոչինչ էլ չես ուզում, նույնիսկ ոռնալ, որովհետև զզվել ես ձայնիցդ


կյանքից զզվելը - ընկվճվածությունն է, ու ինչքան մարդ հեռու մտածող տեսակ է, այնքան մեծ է լինելու զզվանքը, քանի որ բախվելու է անելանելիությանը: Ամեն դեպքում` դժվար է հաստատ ասել, որ կախվածություններից ազատվելը այն ընտրությունն է, որը մարդը կուզենար, քանի որ այդ դեպքում կորում է մի շատ մարդկային հատկանիշ կամ սովորություն. *նվիրվածությունը*, ու մարդը դառնում է սարսափելի մենակ, կամ դատարկ տեղ, վակուում...

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.07.2009), Tig (27.07.2009)

----------


## Estrella

Համաձայն եմ, սարսափելի է հատկապես այն դեպքում , երբ ինքդ չես էլ ուզում ազատվել կախվածությունից, ինչպես մի թ թմրամոլ, քանի որ հասկանում ես, որ այն ոչ թե պատճառ է, այլ հետևանք

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.07.2009), Գևոր (22.07.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Համ էլ կյանքը  զզվելիի ու հաճելիի  հավասար խարնուրդա… :Tongue: 
Ուղղակի պետքա  հաճելին վայելես, զզվելին էլ ինչքան կարաս թեթև գլորես  :Wink:

----------

Tig (27.07.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

պատահում ա, երբ ուզում ես կախվես, համա պարան կապելու հավես չի մնացել...

----------


## Jarre

Կներեք ցինիզմիս ու օֆտոպի համար, բայց այս վերջերս մի հետաքրքիր միտք էի կարդացել, որը մոտավորապես այսպես էր հնչում.

Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից.... դա թող և զբաղվիր ուրիշ ավելի հետաքրքիր գործով  :LOL:

----------

Second Chance (26.07.2009), Ungrateful (21.07.2009), VisTolog (26.04.2010), Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (23.07.2009), Դեկադա (22.07.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

Կյանքը սիրելու համար պետք է սիրես մի բան, կամ մեկին, հանուն որի կյանքդ կտաս առանց տատնվելու

----------


## Estrella

Չէ, հենց այդ դեպքում է մեծ կյանքից զզվելու հավանականությունը: Պետք է սկսել ինքդ քո հանդեպ սիրուց, երբ դու լինես քո առաջին սերը, երբեք չես հասցնի քեզ հիասթափության:

----------

Ֆոտոն (23.07.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

մինչև քեզ չսիրես  "ուրիշին" չես սիրի, ճիշտ ա, 
բայց քեզ սիրես էնքան, որ երբեք  չթողնես հասենլ հիասթափության? , էդ մի քիչ էգոիստության նման բան չի? թույ չտաս ինքդ քեզ հիասթափվել քեզ համար թանկ բան կորցնելուց, ինձ թվում ա էդ  էն չի, որ պետք ա մարդ անի, որպես ինքն իրեն սիրելու ապացույց.

Եթե մեծանում  ա հավանականությունը,- մարդ չպետք է կյանքում մի նպատակով/արժեքով սահմանափակվի: Ինչքան նեղ եղավ էդ  շրջանակը, էնքան ավելի մեծ ա կյանքից  հիասթափության հավանականությունը

----------


## Սելավի

էդ  լավա  որ  մարդը  զզվումա  կյանքից,  դա  նշանակումա  որ   ուրեմ   կյանք  կա,  ու  ինքն  էլ  չնայած  զզվելով,  սակայն  ապրումա: Ուրեմ  գոնե  ուրախացեք  որ  դեռ  ապրում  եք,  իսկ  այդ  զզվելու   զգացողությունը դեռ   մեկ  անգամ չէ  որ    փոփոխվելու  է:
Հիմնականում  մարդիկ  իրենզ  զզվելու  պահին  են  սկսում  ծանոթանալ  կյանքի  նրբությունների  հետ:

----------


## Kinder Surprise

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


Դու մտածում ես ապրել թե չապրել միայն նրա համար, որ դատարկություն ու անհետաքրքրություն ես զգում...? Չես կարծում, որ նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի է...... օրինակ ԻՆՁ համար, որ ընտանիքով հեռացել ենք հայրենիքից, այստեղի մեր տունը վարձոով է, հայրս դեռ աշխատանք չի գտնում, հետևաբար և բերած գումարն է վերջանում, շուտով կզրկվենք նաև տնից և այդ ամենին գումարած մենք այստեղ ոչ մի ծանոթ չունենք, ծնողներս ամբողջ օրը վիճում են (ինձ համար դա արդեն սովորական բան է), տանը տիրում է լարված վիճակ, մանավանդ որ ունեմ փոքր քույր, որն աբողջ օրը լաց է լինում...
Իսկ այպես ապրել արժի???

----------

Lion (25.07.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Դու մտածում ես ապրել թե չապրել միայն նրա համար, որ դատարկություն ու անհետաքրքրություն ես զգում...? Չես կարծում, որ նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի է...... օրինակ ԻՆՁ համար, որ ընտանիքով հեռացել ենք հայրենիքից, այստեղի մեր տունը վարձոով է, հայրս դեռ աշխատանք չի գտնում, հետևաբար և բերած գումարն է վերջանում, շուտով կզրկվենք նաև տնից և այդ ամենին գումարած մենք այստեղ ոչ մի ծանոթ չունենք, ծնողներս ամբողջ օրը վիճում են (ինձ համար դա արդեն սովորական բան է), տանը տիրում է լարված վիճակ, մանավանդ որ ունեմ փոքր քույր, որն աբողջ օրը լաց է լինում...
> Իսկ այպես ապրել արժի???


Kinder Surprise  ջան,  մի  մոռացի  որ  ամենամութ  ժամանակը  լուսաբացից  առաջա  լինում:
Եվ  ամեն՝  թեկուզ  առաջի  հայացքից  դաժան  թվացող  պահերի  մեջ,  թաքնված  է  գեղեցիկ  իմաստություն,  որը  քեզ  հետագայում  օգնելու  է,  իսկ  հիմա  ինքը՝  «իմաստությունը»  ուզումա  որ  դու  դա  նկատես  ու  հասկանաս,  ուրախացի  այդ  առիթով,  հետո  կզգաս    այդ  դասի     դրական  կողմերը:

----------

Tig (27.07.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Կներեք ցինիզմիս ու օֆտոպի համար, բայց այս վերջերս մի հետաքրքիր միտք էի կարդացել, որը մոտավորապես այսպես էր հնչում.
> 
> Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից.... դա թող և զբաղվիր ուրիշ ավելի հետաքրքիր գործով


Ոչ մի ցինիզմ էլ չկա , ամենալավ խորհուրդն է ու ելքը..

----------

Jarre (26.07.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոչ մի ցինիզմ էլ չկա , ամենալավ խորհուրդն է ու ելքը..


Ամինա, բայց ինձ թվում է՝ դու սխալ ես հասկացել Jarre–ի գրածը։  :LOL:  Համենայնդեպս, փորձեմ բացատրել իմ հասկացածը, եթե սխալ լինի, երևի Jarre–ը կուղղի. եթե զզվում ես կյանքից, դա (կյանքը, ոչ թե զզվելը) թող ու զբաղվիր ուրիշ՝ ավելի հետաքրքիր գործով, այսինքն՝ ինքնասպան եղիր, էլի։  ::}:  Հակառակ դեպքում ցինիզմի մասին խոսք լինել չէր կարող, ըստ իս։  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Յա, Ժա՞ր, էս շնորհակալություն ես տվել, փաստորեն, Ամինան ճի՞շտ էր հասկացել։  :Shok:   :Blush:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ամինա, բայց ինձ թվում է՝ դու սխալ ես հասկացել Jarre–ի գրածը։  Համենայնդեպս, փորձեմ բացատրել իմ հասկացածը, եթե սխալ լինի, երևի Jarre–ը կուղղի. եթե զզվում ես կյանքից, դա (կյանքը, ոչ թե զզվելը) թող ու զբաղվիր ուրիշ՝ ավելի հետաքրքիր գործով, այսինքն՝ ինքնասպան եղիր, էլի։  Հակառակ դեպքում ցինիզմի մասին խոսք լինել չէր կարող, ըստ իս։


Չէ կարծում եմ այդպես չի :Wink: 
Եթե զզվում ես կյանքից զզվելով ոնչով  չես օգնի ու գնալով ավելի կզզվես -այսինքն դադարիր զզվելուց, որովհետև դա չի օգնի ու սկսիր զբաղվել ավելի հետաքրքիր գործով/ հետաքրքրացրու կյանքդ աշխատիր, ստեղծագործիր, ինչ որ օգտակար բան արա,  կփոխվի ամենինչ :Smile:  Մի խոսքով մի կենտրոնացիր էդ զզվելու վրա էլի:
 ես այսպես եմ հասկացել ::}:

----------

Jarre (26.07.2009), Tig (27.07.2009), Կտրուկ (26.07.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ կարծում եմ այդպես չի
> Եթե զզվում ես կյանքից զզվելով ոնչով  չես օգնի ու գնալով ավելի կզզվես -այսինքն դադարիր զզվելուց, որովհետև դա չի օգնի ու սկսիր զբաղվել ավելի հետաքրքիր գործով/ հետաքրքրացրու կյանքդ աշխատիր, ստեղծագործիր, ինչ որ օգտակար բան արա,  կփոխվի ամենինչ Մի խոսքով մի կենտրոնացիր էդ զզվելու վրա էլի:
>  ես այսպես եմ հասկացել


Հա, հասկանում եմ, բայց էդ դեպքում հեչ ցինիկություն չկա ախր, ինչու՞ պիտի Ժարը գրեր, որ ցինիկ է էդ միտքը։ Լավ, ինչևէ, սպասենք, տեսնենք։  :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

> Ամինա, բայց ինձ թվում է՝ դու սխալ ես հասկացել Jarre–ի գրածը։  Համենայնդեպս, փորձեմ բացատրել իմ հասկացածը, եթե սխալ լինի, երևի Jarre–ը կուղղի. եթե զզվում ես կյանքից, դա (կյանքը, ոչ թե զզվելը) թող ու զբաղվիր ուրիշ՝ ավելի հետաքրքիր գործով, այսինքն՝ ինքնասպան եղիր, էլի։  Հակառակ դեպքում ցինիզմի մասին խոսք լինել չէր կարող, ըստ իս։





> Յա, Ժա՞ր, էս շնորհակալություն ես տվել, փաստորեն, Ամինան ճի՞շտ էր հասկացել։





> Չէ կարծում եմ այդպես չի
> Եթե զզվում ես կյանքից զզվելով ոնչով չես օգնի ու գնալով ավելի կզզվես -այսինքն դադարիր զզվելուց, որովհետև դա չի օգնի ու սկսիր զբաղվել ավելի հետաքրքիր գործով/ հետաքրքրացրու կյանքդ աշխատիր, ստեղծագործիր, ինչ որ օգտակար բան արա, կփոխվի ամենինչ Մի խոսքով մի կենտրոնացիր էդ զզվելու վրա էլի:
> ես այսպես եմ հասկացել





> Հա, հասկանում եմ, բայց էդ դեպքում հեչ ցինիկություն չկա ախր, ինչու՞ պիտի Ժարը գրեր, որ ցինիկ է էդ միտքը։ Լավ, ինչևէ, սպասենք, տեսնենք։


Ուլուանայի հետ համաձայն եմ։ Ցինիզմի մասին չպետք է գրեի։

Ամինան էլ է ճիշտ հասկացել, ես նկատի չունեի ինքնասպան լինելը։ Ողջ էությամբ դեմ եմ այդ քայլին։
Ամինան ճիշտ է հասկացել՝



> Չէ կարծում եմ այդպես չի
> Եթե զզվում ես կյանքից զզվելով ոնչով չես օգնի ու գնալով ավելի կզզվես -այսինքն դադարիր զզվելուց, որովհետև դա չի օգնի ու սկսիր զբաղվել ավելի հետաքրքիր գործով/ հետաքրքրացրու կյանքդ աշխատիր, ստեղծագործիր, ինչ որ օգտակար բան արա, կփոխվի ամենինչ Մի խոսքով մի կենտրոնացիր էդ զզվելու վրա էլի:
> ես այսպես եմ հասկացել

----------

Second Chance (26.07.2009), Ուլուանա (26.07.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Հա, հասկանում եմ, բայց էդ դեպքում հեչ ցինիկություն չկա ախր, ինչու՞ պիտի Ժարը գրեր, որ ցինիկ է էդ միտքը։ Լավ, ինչևէ, սպասենք, տեսնենք։


Ուլուանա ջան, որովհետև շատ մարդիկ կգտնվեն / կյանքից զզվողներից/, որոնք կնախնտրեն իրենց դարդով տապակվելը շարունակել :Wink:  ու  կմտածեն « իմ սև սիրտն ու քո ... :Jpit: »

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Կյանքից անհնր է զզվել ,ավելի շատ զզվում ենք այն բարդութներից որոնք տարբեր հանգամանքնեի բերումով ուղղեկզում են մեզ մեր կյանքի ընթացքում:Շատ հաճախ այդ բարդույթները մեր գիտակցության մեջ այնքան են կարծրանում որ  դառնում են մեր կյանքը վերահսկող մի կենտրոն:
Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից կանգ առ ,ապահովիր քո անձի համար հարաբերական հանգիստ:
Ազատվիր ոչ թե կյանքից այլ այդ կյանքը ծանրաբեռնած բալաստից :

----------

Հայկօ (27.07.2009), Մանոն (31.07.2009), յոգի (28.07.2009), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (27.07.2009)

----------


## Koms

Գործ, նպատակ, պարտականություն, ահա այն հիմնարար սկզբունքները, որոնք “լցնում” են կյանքը, եւ որոնց առկայության դեպքում երբեւիցե չի առաջանա “կյանքից զզվելու” սինդրոմը...

----------


## KiLa

> Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից…  գնա երիտասարդականի վրա կախվի:


 Երբ զզվում ես կյանքից, պիտի նենց անես կյանքն էլ զզվի քեզանից, որ տենց զզված ապրես զզզզզզզզ՜ 
եթե հետտ մի հոգու էլ վերցնես օդի փող չեք մուծում 
Հատուկ առաջարկ կյանքից զզվածների համար
Վաճառում եմ Կիևյան մոստի տոմսեր, ցանկության դեպքում կարող ենք նաև օգնել տեղ հասնել և թռչել ներքև
ՈԻշադրություն տեղերը սահմանափակ են գրանցվել նախորոք 

Կատակը շատ լավ բան է, և հաճախ է այն օգնում մարդուն դուրս գալ տարբեր տեսակ ստրեսներից...  Բայց արդյո՞ք սա այն տեղն է, որ արժե կատակել: Եթե մեզնից ինչ որ մեկին կյանքը զզվեցրել է, ապա հավատացեք, որ այս կատակները նրան հաստատ չեն օգնի: Դեռ հակառակը, իմ կարծիքով ավելի կխորացնեն նրա վիճակը: Հենց այսպիսի վիճակներում է, որ մարդ պետք է դիմի հոգեբանի, լավ հոգեբանը պետք է, որ կարողանա գլուխ հանել նման իրավիճակներից: Իսկ մենք, լավ կլինի ...  չկատակենք...

----------

EgoBrain (16.05.2010), Magic-Mushroom (07.07.2010), Meme (27.04.2010), Reh32 (11.07.2010), Արևածագ (27.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ


Չենք ալարում ու գտնում ենք այն,ինչ պետք է անել: :LOL: 




> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը


Գնում ենք հանգստանալու: Փող չկա, ապա այդ դեպքում անջատում ենք հեռախոսները, փակում վարագույրները ու քնուում: :Jagi:  2 րոպե հետո բացում վարագույրները ու նայում արեւին: :LOL: 




> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից


Նորմալ է: Նշանակում է մեծանում ես ու պետք է վերանայել ամեն ինչ ու երազներին իրականության պրիզմայից նայել :Jpit:  Չմոռանալ՝ անցյալը ապագայի հաշվին է մեծանում :Xeloq: 




> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»


Ուրեմն ժամանակը եկել է, որ մտածես՝ այսօր *ու՞մ* համար եմ ապրելու: 




> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար


 :LOL:  Սուրճ խմիր: 



> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում


Քնաբեր է պետք խմել




> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


Այո: Իհարկե, արժե ապրել ոչ այդպես, այլ այնպես:

----------

CactuSoul (27.04.2010), Gayl (27.04.2010), KiLa (27.04.2010), Lord (27.04.2010), Meme (27.04.2010), Reh32 (11.07.2010), SSS (27.04.2010), VisTolog (27.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.04.2010)

----------


## SSS

Մի անգամ կյանքն ինձանից զզվեց...մինչ այդ ես էի նրանից զզվում...
Ես սիրում եմ կյանքը...զզվելու ժամանակ հա էլ կունենամ...էնքան հեշտա վատը տեսնել...
Հիմա ,երբ պահեր են լինում,որ կարողա կյանքից զզվեմ,հիշում եմ,որ նա էլ զզվել գիտի...

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


Չէ, այսպես չարժե ապրել, դա ապրել չէ, բայց դա նաև վերջն էլ չէ…

Երբ այսպիսի զգացողություններ ես ունենում, ուրեմն կյանքը քեզ հուշում է, որ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ, որ սխալ ես պարում, որ հարկավոր են փոփխություններ, հարկավոր է կյանքը վերանայել: Այսպիսի պահերի իրոք որ դժավար է դիմանալ, դիմակայել, ուր մնաց թե այդ վիճակից դուրս գալու ելքեր փնտրել… Այսպիսի պահերի էլ ավելի եմ խորացնում այդ զգացողություններս, էլ ավելի եմ մտնում դրա մեջ, զգում եմ ամբողջությամբ, ամբող ուժով այդ հուսահատությունը, հետո դուրս եմ հանում այն ու ամեն կողմից անկողմնակալ դրան նայում: Մեկ էլ նկատում եմ, որ այդ զգացողությունները սկսում են ինքնստինքյան անհետանալ: Մեկ էլ տեսնում եմ պատուհանիցս ներթափանցող արևի ճառագայթները, որոնք ինդզ դուրս են կանչում: Դուրս եմ գալիս ու լսում թռչունների ծլվլոցը, կյանքի ձայները, տեսնում եմ մարդկանց ու նորից ցանկանում ապրել, նորից ցանկանում լցվել կյանքի բույրով, լույսով, ձայներով… Սկսում եմ ինձ կենդանի զգալ ու կյանքից ագահորեն վերցնել այն, ինչ հնարավոր է, նաև չեմ մոռանում տալ…

Այնպես որ, եթե այսպիսի պահերին կարևոր է միայն համբերել…

----------


## Արևածագ

Նախորդ անլուրջ գրառման համար տուգանային միավորներ ունեմ, բայց կարծում եմ՝ ոչ միայն ես, իսկ ընկերով մահը հարսանիք է:
 Հիմա լուրջ. Ամեն կյանքից զզված լավ կլիներ մտածեր, որ իր կյանքը միայն իրենը չի, այլ առաջին հերթին պատկանում է իր հարազատներին ու սիրելիներին: Երևի յուրաքանչյուրի մոտ էլ եղել է պահը, երբ բոլորովին ցանկություն չկա ապրելու: Բայց այդ րոպեին թող մարդը մտածի, թե ինչքա՜ն ցավ կպատճառի իր սիրելիներին՝ անդառնալի արարքով: Ինքը այդքան էգոի՞ստ է...
Ու  Հավատը... Այն հաճախ իսկապես փրկօղակ է:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2010)

----------


## Lord

եթե մարդ սկսում է կյանքից զզվել, դա նշանակում է որ եկել է հաջորդ փուլ անցնելու ժամանակը, որ կյանքում պետք է փոփոխություններ մտցնես, նորովի նայես կյանքին, նոր լուծումներ գտնես: Պետք չէ հուսահատվել, ուղակի պետք է քո մեջ ուժ գտնես կյանքտ փոխելու, թարմացնելու:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2010), Magic-Mushroom (30.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (12.07.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

ալարելով կարդալ վերևի երկաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաար գրառումները` կասեմ, որ Lord-ի հետ համաձայն եմ ու կավելացնեմ, որ եթե ձեր մոտ նման զգացում կա, ուրեմն դուք ընդամենը ճգնաժամի մեջ եք, որից հաստատ ավելի կոփված ու զարգացած եք դուրս գալու /դրա համար էլ ճգնաժամերը ստեղծվել են/ :Ok:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (12.07.2010)

----------


## wem

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


Հիմա ինձ մոտ այդ վիճակն է:   :Xeloq:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (07.07.2010)

----------


## Reh32

> Երբ գիտես, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի անես, բայց չգիտես թե ինչ
> Երբ զգում ես, որ կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը
> Երբ զգում ես, որ այն ինչ երազում էիր, ինչին ձգտում էիր ու ինչով ապրում էիր, կորցնում է իր արժեքը կամ հեռանում է տեսանելի դաշտից
> Երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու անկախ քեզնից ինքդ քեզ հարց ես տալիս. «Այսօր ի՞նչի համար եմ ապրելու»
> Երբ ժամանակը ձգձգվում է և վարկյանը թվում է դար
> Երբ գիշերը պառկում ես քնելու ու դատարկության, մենակության ու անհետաքրքքրության զգացողությունն է խեղդում
> 
> Արժե՞ ապրել այսպես


առանց  կատակ  իմ  մոտ  էս  նույնը  լինում  ա  ամեն օր,  ու  արդեն  գիտեմ  հենց  էղավ,  ուրեմն  քունս  տանում  ա.  պառկում  եմ  քնելու,  ու  երազում,  հա  ինչ անենք  թե  21 տարեկան  եմ,  ինձ  օգնում ա. Բայց  դե  ամեն  ինչից  վեր  ու կարևորը  կյանքում  ինձ  համար, որ  ամեն  ինչ  զգում  ու  պատկերացնում  եմ, որ  իմ ձեռքերում է. Եթե  իմ  կյանքը  իմ  ձեռքերում է  քոնն  էլ  քո  ձեռքերում  պետք  է  փնտրել. 
Բոլորի մոտ  են  լինում  դժվար  պահեր,  բարեբախտաբար  փոքր  տարիքից  իմ  մոտ  էնքան  շատ  էին. Բայց  առանց  այս  ամենի  ես  չէի  սովորի  երջանիկ  լինել. 
քեզ  մոտ  ամեն  մի  դժվար  փուլից  հետո, կհասկանաս, որ  բարձրացար  մի աստիճանով վեր, ու կհասկանաս , որ  գրավածդ  դիրքերը  չես  զիջելու  եթե անգամ  թշնամին ավելի  ուժեղ  սկսի  հարձակվել.ու արդեն  ամենուր սկսում ես աստիճաններ  փնտրել. ու ամեն ինչ  փշրվում է ոտքերիտ  տակ ու օգնում, որ  ոտքտ  ավելի  բարձր դնես. ի վերջո  ժողովրդական  փայլուն խոսք  կա  լացը լաց  է  բերում. Պետք  չէ  դժգոհել  ոչ մի  բանից. ինչ  որ  քեզ  հետ  լինում է  էտ  ամենակարճ  ճանապարհնա. 
Եթե  քո  մոտ  ամեն ինչ  վատ  է  ուրեմն   նախապատրաստվում  ես  երջանկության  
հ.գ. սա էլ կանցնի, էսպես  չի մնա.  :Wink:

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

Երբեք պետք չի զզվել կյանքից, քանի որ  կյանքը տրված է մեկ անգամ: :Nono: 
Վայելիր ինչքան կարող ես, բողոքելու փոխարեն, ամեն անելանելի վիճակից ելք կա ուղղակի պետք է երկար մտածել: :Cool:

----------


## Sonatina

Օրինակ ես շատ եմ սիրում կյանքը,շատ շատ: Երբեք պետք չէ հուսախաբ լինել,դա ազդակ է,որ դու միջավայր ես փոխանցում և միջավայրը սկսում է քեզ հակառակվել:Առավոտյան պետք է արթնանալ ժպտալով և դրական լիցքեր հաղորդել միջավայր,իսկ քնելուց առաջ կարելի է մի ինչ-որ հանգիստ երգ լսել,լսելու ընթացքում փակել աչքերը ու քեզ պատկերացնել քո ուզած դերում: Ինքս փորձել եմ,բավականին արդյունավետ է: Ներկադրությամբ աշխատում եմ այն հաստատությունում,որի շենքի կողքով անցնելիս միշտ ինքս ինձ ասում էի <<ես աշխատելու եմ այստեղ>>,կողքիններս միշտ ծիծաղում էին ինձ վրա,բայց,արի ու տես...

----------

murmushka (13.09.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Հիմա ինձ մոտ այդ վիճակն է:


 Իմ մոտ էլ է լրիվ էդ վիճակը...

----------

